# John Deere B 11.2 38 Tires



## Nebraska_Farmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,

I have 8 of the 11.2 38 American Farmer R-1 4 Ply Tubeless tires for sale. They are New and never mounted before. They fit John Deere B along with other tractors.
I will sell them for $150 each. Give me a call to work out shipping. I have a friend that ships pallets all over the USA.
402-791-2004
Troy


----------

